# BTX loader repair and boot only iso



## roelof (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

It looks like my btx loader is damaged.
Is there a way I can repair this only with a boot only iso ?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2012)

> If you ever need to replace the installed boot1 and boot2 use bsdlabel(8):
> 
> `# bsdlabel -B [i]diskslice[/i]`
> 
> where _diskslice_ is the disk and slice you boot from, such as ad0s1 for the first slice on the first IDE disk.



Handbook: 13.3.2 Stage One, /boot/boot1, and Stage Two, /boot/boot2


----------

